# Lindeburg FE Review Manual "Rapid Preparation"



## Slowsolver (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello everyone, sorry if I'm repeating an old question or topic.  I have searched and haven't been able to see me question/topic. 

I've been out of school for 15 years and decided to take the FE (finally).  I've taken some time off work and been studying 5-7 hours daily for 4 weeks, 5 or more days per week... basically like a job.  I am using Lindeburg's FE Review Manual V.3 (yellow).  Yes, I know there is a newer version but I doubt much has changed.  My problem is that I'm VERY slow with solving the problems (yes I study the chapters).  Some problems take me an hour to figure out and understand completely.  I know that many of you are recent grads and can breeze through this book but I've find my studies to be very laborious and frustrating.  I'm currently within the dynamics section and attempting to fully understand the entire book.  I will be taking the Other Disciplines version of the exam.  I'm literally about 130-140 hours into the studying of this book.  Generally I find that most of Lindeburg's solutions are very difficult to follow because he skips "small" steps which can create huge time wasters for me in understanding each problem.  I've read that his books and problems are "harder" than the test problems.  If this is true, is there another book that more closely resembles the test questions?  I also have found that each of the problems in each chapter are different.... what I mean is that while the concepts within a chapter are the same, the problems can be vastly variant in question type.  I fear that if I don't try to complete each problem in every chapter I may be missing a relevant test question.  I have a deadline of September 8th for this exam and want to study smart... but I'm finding that without studying hard I can't retain the material... I have to do as many relevant problems as possible, not overly complicated problems that likely won't be on the exam.  I invite your positive, suggestions and feedback based on my challenge at hand.  Thank you!


----------



## Civeng15 (Aug 18, 2017)

Slowsolver said:


> Hello everyone, sorry if I'm repeating an old question or topic.  I have searched and haven't been able to see me question/topic.
> 
> I've been out of school for 15 years and decided to take the FE (finally).  I've taken some time off work and been studying 5-7 hours daily for 4 weeks, 5 or more days per week... basically like a job.  I am using Lindeburg's FE Review Manual V.3 (yellow).  Yes, I know there is a newer version but I doubt much has changed.  My problem is that I'm VERY slow with solving the problems (yes I study the chapters).  Some problems take me an hour to figure out and understand completely.  I know that many of you are recent grads and can breeze through this book but I've find my studies to be very laborious and frustrating.  I'm currently within the dynamics section and attempting to fully understand the entire book.  I will be taking the Other Disciplines version of the exam.  I'm literally about 130-140 hours into the studying of this book.  Generally I find that most of Lindeburg's solutions are very difficult to follow because he skips "small" steps which can create huge time wasters for me in understanding each problem.  I've read that his books and problems are "harder" than the test problems.  If this is true, is there another book that more closely resembles the test questions?  I also have found that each of the problems in each chapter are different.... what I mean is that while the concepts within a chapter are the same, the problems can be vastly variant in question type.  I fear that if I don't try to complete each problem in every chapter I may be missing a relevant test question.  I have a deadline of September 8th for this exam and want to study smart... but I'm finding that without studying hard I can't retain the material... I have to do as many relevant problems as possible, not overly complicated problems that likely won't be on the exam.  I invite your positive, suggestions and feedback based on my challenge at hand.  Thank you!


Hi Slowsolver,

I think we're in a similar situation. I am planning to take the exam on September 12 (civil) and I've being out of school for 8 years. I am using the same book and I am able to solve many of the problems without any issues. Most of the questions can be solved by just looking to the right formula from NCEES reference handbook.

Good luck!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2017)

Slowsolver said:


> I've read that his books and problems are "harder" than the test problems.


I found this to be true when I took the paper version of the FE. 



Civeng15 said:


> , is there another book that more closely resembles the test questions?


The closest you will find are practice tests from the NCEES. 

Also, be sure you're studying only material that the NCEES says will be on the exam.

Good luck.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Aug 18, 2017)

I used this book and took the computer based FE about 8 years out of school. The problems in this book are longer than what you will see on the exam. If I am remembering correctly he will combine multiple steps in each problem which typically isnt the case on FE. It is a good reference and if you can solve these you should do well on the test. I wouldn't recommend this as your sole study material. Learn the reference manual like the back of your hand and buy and work as many practice problems as feasible. That said I did like the book and even brought it as a reference for my PE exam.


----------



## Slowsolver (Aug 19, 2017)

Civeng15 said:


> Most of the questions can be solved by just looking to the right formula from NCEES reference handbook.


Hi Civeng15, thanks for the comment and input.  I agree that one of the keys is finding the right equation to use and knowing how to use it/ and when.  Sometimes I get so annoyed with Lindeburg's assumption that we know how to roll 3 small steps into the solution to the problems.  That is what takes me so much time.  So much of my confusion on the problems is related to some of these fundamental "little" steps that he expects that everyone should just know.  For me... I would like more detail on the solutions.

The 45-min diagnostic exam in the front of every chapter seems like a joke to me.  While I'm sure there is someone that can take those and do them in 45min and be successful... that person isn't me.  It takes me 30-mins to transcribe/write the solutions to all 15 problems if I'm copying them straight out of the book.


----------



## Slowsolver (Aug 19, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Also, be sure you're studying only material that the NCEES says will be on the exam.


At times this feels like a difficult thing to do.  Lingeburg's book has likely 1000's of problems yet covers and shows 1000's of equations that are not in the reference manual... by my guess and assumption, if Lindeburg is using an equation that is not in Green font in his book then it is not in the reference manual.... then why am I studying / using that equation...?  Thanks Lindeburn, more useless info in the book.  Simply saying here is 1000's problems, go solve them... when 25% or more likely won't be covered on the exam is not helpful, its a waste of time and takes away from the problems that are important.

Sorry, Thank you Matt for your input.  I'm at about hour 125 and been studying straight for 5 weeks, full time (or trying to) and feeling a bit stressed.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 20, 2017)

Slowsolver said:


> if Lindeburg is using an equation that is not in Green font in his book then it is not in the reference manual.... then why am I studying / using that equation...?


The fe and the pe exams are more than just equations. There are concepts to be learned/understood. It's hard to predict what will be on the exam. The ncees outline is your best guide.



Slowsolver said:


> feeling a bit stressed.


I know the feeling. We all do. Keep focused,  you'll do fine.


----------



## Slowsolver (Sep 17, 2017)

I took the FE exam on Sept 8th.  It was very difficult and I really thought that I failed upon walking out of the exam.  Turns out I PASSED!  I received results 6 days later.  Thank you for those that responded to my thread and provided encouragement.  After 15 years out of school I'm still amazed that I passed.  After leaving my last job in early July I studied for 10 weeks full time 5-6 days a week.  I estimate that I studied about 275 hours for the exam.  Studying was my full time job and it was terrible.  I initially started with Prepineer then felt too overwhelmed by the amount of material they provided.  So about 2 weeks into it I switched back to Lindeburg's big yellow FE Review Manual book.  I didn't do every question because I simply was too slow and even with 10 weeks of study full time wasn't able to get through it.  Part way through I changed my study technique to only read each chapter and then do the first sample problems, which was about 5-10 problems per chapter.  I had to limit my problems to this lesser quantity or I would still be studying.  I purchased the Other Disciplines sample exam from NCEES and thoroughly studied those.  The sample exam wasn't was hard as the Lindeburg questions.  But I have to say the actual exam questions were as difficult as Lingeburg's.  After being out of school for so long I and to re-learn a vast majority of the methods and fundamentals.  I'd be happy to answer any questions for people that are looking to take the FE.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 20, 2017)

@Slowsolver, 

Congrats on passing. Now on to the PE exam.


----------

